# what are the chances i ovulated/am pregnant? dying for some feedback/2WW



## barcelona (May 1, 2006)

so, given the situation i'm about to describe, what would you say my chances of being pregnant are?...

i've been on the mini-pill and recently decided to stop it and start FAM. i've read TCOYF, and being in this post-pill period, not to mention that i am breastfeeding my 20 mo DS and have yet to get a ppAF, know that i can't rely on it for BC yet.

i explained everything to my DH, including that i thought i might be fertile yesterday, and we agreed we would riskily practice withdrawal (as we wouldn't mind having another, though we'd prefer to wait til our DS is older...but, honestly, i'd be thrilled to have another now), and when i was fertile, we'd abstain or use other barrier methods.

so, last night, we DTD without protection and he didn't withdraw! i was going to say something, but didn't want to spoil the mood, and i tend always to be reminding him and he hates that. we'd had the conversation just a couple of hours before, so i knew he knew. afterwards, we talked about it, and he said...oh yeah...and smiled and said, well, if i am, no problem.

i checked my cervix and my CM, and i seem to be ovulating, or at least quite fertile, with the seemingly appropriate CM and a soft, high, and open cervix. if so, i would have done the BD right at my fertile time.

so, what do you think the chances are that i am/did actually ovulate? and if so, what are the chances that i'm pregnant?

FYI, my 20 mo DS still nurses frequently, but i would have thought i'd have AF back by now, as he does go fairly long spurts, especially at night.

thanks for your thoughts, opinions, input, etc....

and FYI, if i am pregnant, i'll be happy and excited, and if i'm not, i'll be fine and relieved to ttc when we are really really ready.


----------



## MaryLang (Jun 18, 2004)

Well under those circumstances I would say your chances are good. But it could totally go 50/50. I myself have had oopsie days/perfect timing ovulationwise and ended up not pregnant, and am super fertile. But I have also gotten pregnant that way too. The average time for healthy couples TTC successfully is 3 months of perfect timing. I guess what I'm saying is it sounds like you have a better than average chance (not knowing your reg cycle lengths/ovulation days), but wouldn't get too set on it being one way or the other. Its just a waiting game now.


----------



## bananabug (Sep 17, 2005)

We've had oops's during my very fertile time in the past few months, but I haven't gotten PG. But then again, our two kids were oops's! I had almost the same exact experience as you yesterday morning, telling DH that we had to be careful (I had lots of EWCM) and he didn't withdraw. Then last night I had the telltale ovulation pain and my temp was up this morning. But we were in the exact same situation 2 months ago and did not get PG. So I guess you never know!

Good luck with however it turns out for you!


----------



## barcelona (May 1, 2006)

Thanks for your replies, mamas! Guess I am in the waiting game, and am trying not to obsess and make myself crazy. And good luck to you, too, bananabug, with whatever happens for you! Keep us posted, and I'll do the same, esp. if I do get a BFP.


----------



## bananabug (Sep 17, 2005)

I know all about obsessing! After our oops 2 months ago, my chart looked triphasic and I made myself totally crazy thinking about it. I even had some supposed early pregnancy symptoms- nausea, food cravings, etc but it was just bad pms mixed with the effects of obsessing too much. I'm going to try really hard not to think about it this month!


----------



## barcelona (May 1, 2006)

and how many dpo will you test?
is 10 dpo too early or standard?


----------



## bananabug (Sep 17, 2005)

I've read that many test at 10 dpo as the earliest date to get a positive. But I'm not planning to test. Unless I'm really truly late! Last month I was taking vitex and it did something to my luteal phase, because AF didn't show until 18 dpo. I stopped the vitex when I ovulated this month, so hopefully my LP won't be that long again.

We're moving on the 20th, so that should keep me distracted. Of course there's that old wives tale about moving into a new house and being PG (happened for us with our first)!


----------



## bananabug (Sep 17, 2005)

I realized it was dpo 9 today for me and thought it might be the same for you, Barcelona. Are you going to test tomorrow?


----------



## barcelona (May 1, 2006)

bananabug, today was 10 DPO for me, and I tested this morning. Got a BFN. Partly relieved, and partly sad and disappointed. Funny how that happens...the wait almost gets me built up and dreaming of an "oops" and how we'd make it work and almost getting excited about the possibility.

of course, i realize I still could be and it not show up til later. had a lot of cramping today, which is either AF on its way or something else.

if AF hasn't come by the end of the week, and i feel anything, i'll probably test again.

what about you?? will you test tomorrow at 10 DPO?


----------



## bananabug (Sep 17, 2005)

I completely understand those feelings- went through it all a few months back. I've been trying not to think about it this month. I haven't temped since dpo 5 because we've been away on vacation and I purposely left the thermometer at home so I wouldn't obsess! I'm having all of my usual PMS symptoms, so I don't have any reason to think I could be PG except for that oops. I realized though that this was a worse oops than a few months ago- that oops was on the day before I O'd, this one was on the day I O'd. Anyway, I don't think I will test unless I am truly late.

Let me know if you test again! What do you think your normal LP would be?


----------



## barcelona (May 1, 2006)

when should you start your period?
i have no idea how long my LP is.
it has been 2.5 years since i've had a period, and it's been 5 years since i've had my "own" cycle (the rest of the time i had "perfectly timed" periods on the pill, i.e. artificial hormones).

i'm now 12DPO, and yesterday and today i have been having major cramping. it feels like AF cramping, although when i used to have cramping before, it would be the day before i started, and the day of....and i still haven't started. so i'm at least curious. i also had a lot of creamy CM today. i guess i'll see how i feel, and if AF comes, and if i'm still really crampy and no AF by the weekend, i'll test again.


----------



## bananabug (Sep 17, 2005)

I usually have a fairly long LP- 15-16 days, and last month it was 18 (but I was taking vitex and have since stopped). I O'd on the 30th, so AF should arrive sometime on or after Sunday the 15th. Still getting all of my usual PMS symptoms- ate everything in sight this past week, broke out on my chin, sore breasts, etc.

Are you charting temps?


----------



## barcelona (May 1, 2006)

i'm not charting temps, unfortunately, though i have had a lowgrade fever since i possibly O'd...i know that's not really the same thing. i'm not technically temping, as i'm not doing it the same time each day, and not even recording. i just read TCOYF this month. i will definitely start temping as soon as i start AF, assuming i start.

do you know how many days past implantation it takes for a positive to show up?

i'm just weirded out and freaking out a little, since i've never had this crampy feeling for two full days without AF. of course, my body could easily be changing since i'm PP, and my first natural cycle in years...another question: is it common/possible for the creamy CM to be period-related and not pregnancy-related. i have much to learn about my body!!!

keep me posted if you get AF or not on Sunday. i'll be thinking about you.


----------



## bananabug (Sep 17, 2005)

It's nice to chat with someone else in the same situation! I'm not sure about how long it takes for a positive to show up. With my kiddos, I was totally clueless until about 6 weeks along and then was like, "wait, where is my period?" I do remember with my last pregnancy I went to my doctor and got a very faint positive in the afternoon at six weeks. So I think it depends on your own body and how fast it produces the hcg hormone that the tests detect. I definitely remember with my pregnancies having lots of cramping (it was the worst with my first- woke me up at night) and I thought AF was coming. Then a week or two later I realized AF had never shown up. But now I often have several days of cramping before AF- it seems like my cycles have changed since getting to my mid-thirties.

I get creamy cm before my period every cycle. But it is also an indicator of PG. Here's what I just found in TCOYF:
(p. 61) "Finally, in the day or so before menstruation, women may occasionally notice a very wet, watery sensation, which in some women even resembles watery eggwhite. This is due to the drop in progesterone that precedes the disintegration of the lining of the uterus."

and on p.169, this is listed as a pregnancy symptom:
"creamy cervical fluid starting in the latter part of the luteal phase and continuing throughout the pregnancy". So I guess it could be either!


----------



## barcelona (May 1, 2006)

it IS so nice to chat with someone in the same situation. very comforting.

with my first, it was a few days after my period, too, that i realized it was late, and then tested, and the ept was immediately very dark with a positive.

do you know if it's possible to have different experiences with different pregnancies? meaning, with my first, i don't remember experiencing any cramping during possible implantation (although i suppose it's possible, since i had no idea i was pregnant, and didn't suspect it/think about it)...

my cramping yesterday was much less severe than the day before, and today it's even milder. and still no AF. what does it all mean? i'm driving myself crazy.







i did some research online last night and did read that sometimes the implantation cramping can feel just like period cramping, and can last just one or two days, which would be exactly what i just experienced. i guess i'll just see if AF shows up.

but then i also realize my body could just be acting strangely, with no AF and no pregnancy, but just acting kooky, since it's going through a lot of changes right now.

i'm not sure if i should test again today or not. i'm not very patient, can you tell?







. and am truly trying not to obsess, but it's difficult. i was resigned to AF with the cramping, but now that no AF, back to obsessing, and wondering if my hormones would show up in a test or not. we'll see if i can restrain myself today.

i'll keep you posted...again, thanks for chatting and sharing with me. it is really nice.

hope you're having a good day (and are feeling calm and patient, unlike me!)


----------



## bananabug (Sep 17, 2005)

I think it could be possible to have different experiences. I think after you have a pregnancy, you're much more aware of what your body is doing. So maybe you didn't notice cramping the first time around, but would the next.

I started have creamy cm today, which is about when I usually have it before AF. Some months I cramp like crazy several days before AF, and then the cramping stops, and then AF arrives. Other months I don't cramp until after AF arrives. I don't know why it varies for me, but it does make me a little nuts (especially on months where I'm wondering!)

Maybe test again in the am with FMU?


----------



## bananabug (Sep 17, 2005)

Did you test this morning? I started getting cramps last night- we must be in sync! I also started getting nausea yesterday- but I got it last month right before my period too. Yuck!


----------



## barcelona (May 1, 2006)

I tested this afternoon, which was silly and foolish...I was planning to wait til Sunday to test, but was overcome with the temptation to test this afternoon. So, it was pretty diluted...and yes, a negative. I thought I could maybe sort of see a really really faint line if I turned it, but I was most likely imagining things.

Yesterday and the day before, I was feeling like I really might be pregnant...feeling nauseaus and smelling a lot, but I think it was just normal me and paying more attention to things. The negative HPT definitely makes me think I'm not pregnant...but there is still time.

My cramping continues to subside, although my breasts and lower back are quite sore. Makes me think it could be my body acting wacky b/c of the changes, or I'm pregnant, and it's not going to show up for a while.

I read that it takes 3 to 4 days after implantation for a positive to show up (and could take longer, I suppose), so if my cramping was implantation, it would show up today or tomorrow.

I'm really going to try to refrain from testing tomorrow and wait til Sunday to test again.

Let me know how it goes for you this weekend. You'll know either way by Sunday, right?


----------



## bananabug (Sep 17, 2005)

Sunday would be the earliest AF would arrive- but could show up as late as wednesday.

Keep me updated!


----------



## hmberhalter (Jul 27, 2005)

i'm in the exact same boat w/you guys! i posted a different thread but didn't get many responses. i don't do temps b/c DS nurses randomly throughtout the early morning hours, so i could never seem to find a pattern and quit. but the other signs seem to show that i may have finally ovulated on tuesday, so that puts me maybe dpo 4, and i am also feeling very crampy, exhausted and total breast tenderness/soarness. oh boy. i'm also in the "wasn't planning this, but it wouldn't be bad" situation. i'm trying to hold off til a week from tomorrow to start testing.


----------



## bananabug (Sep 17, 2005)

Welcome! Did you have an oops like us LOL?

Barcelona- did you test this morning? I've had more cramping and my temp went down a little this am, so I think AF is on its way by tomorrow...


----------



## barcelona (May 1, 2006)

i'm quite the foolish gal and tested yesterday afternoon!







: what is wrong with me? i have ZERO patience and zero self discipline. and, of course, it was BFN.

i'm not testing today (we'll see, right), and maybe will test again tomorrow morning.

i don't think AF is coming...my cramps have subsided, but i still have sore breasts and back...haven't temped today, but i've had a lowgrade fever...not sure if that's indicative of hormones or not.

but i think it's my body acting crazy, due to coming off the pill and trying to get fertile again post-pregnancy. either that, or i'm pregnant.
i just think by now i would have seen some kind of positive line. i'll keep you posted, of course.

banana, are you okay with AF possibly returning?


----------



## barcelona (May 1, 2006)

and welcome, hmberhalter!


----------



## bananabug (Sep 17, 2005)

Barcelona, even if you are PG, you may not get a bfp yet anyway. But definitely try FMU next time!









Yes, I'll be ok with AF coming- it's bad timing for a suprise PG. We're moving this friday and it would push DH right over the edge. And he has declared he doesn't want any more anyway (although his actions this month have not necessarily been in sync with his words!) I go through periods of baby urges and not wanting to be done, and then other times when I'm overwhelmed with life and think I couldn't possible manage another (which is how I'm feeling this month with buying a new house and selling our old house and moving within a week). Plus financially we'll be supertight for awhile with the new mortgage (but there is an extra bedroom in the new house!) Always mixed feelings, but leaning more towards "thank God AF is here!" when it finally arrives.


----------



## hmberhalter (Jul 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bananabug* 
Welcome! Did you have an oops like us LOL?

kind of--i thought we were in the clear so we had our first unprotected sex in 23 months, then 2 days later i saw the ewcm







: how's that for luck??!! i've felt pg ever since, but who knows, maybe this is the just AF finally coming back. i will say though that my breasts never hurt like this before except for when i was pg w/DS. time will tell. DH thinks i'm crazy. a week ago i would have been v upset w/the idea of being pg, but it's growing on me. funny how that happens!


----------



## barcelona (May 1, 2006)

i know EXACTLY how you feel...being upset a few weeks ago, but the idea growing on you.

i will test in the morning, and if i get a negative, will need to readjust to thinking about why it's good i'm not pregnant. i've swung quite far the other way, silly me.

i suppose no matter what, the possibility of a new little life is exciting in some way, despite imperfect timing.

banana, let us know if AF comes!


----------



## Om Girl (May 10, 2006)

Mamas I'm joining you, although I'm really trying hard not to freak out...I have a very similar situation to barcelona...
It's now day 13PO and day 9Post DD. Think I'll test tonight...

This was definately an oopsie, but so was DD! At leas the house we're looking at has 3 bedrooms, although we'll only use one of them...DD is still co-sleeping and I'm betting the LO will too.


----------



## bananabug (Sep 17, 2005)

Yes, that's true- if I did have a suprise PG I'm sure I would see the other side of it and get excited...

My temp dropped 3 degrees more this morning, so AF should be here any time...


----------



## barcelona (May 1, 2006)

I tested this morning (with FMU) at 16 DPO and got a BNF. So, I'm officially resigned to the fact that I am mostly likely not pregnant, and trying to move on and not think about it. Of course, if it's driving me crazy in a week, I could test one more time.

It's funny, when I started I was freaking out at the possibility of being pregnant, and with the BNF, I was quite disappointed...having thought it through and imagined if I was pregnant.

But, also, now that I am pretty sure I am not, I am finding a peace with not being pregnant, and knowing and trusting that a more perfect time will present itself.

Thanks for all the company and support, and do keep us posted, banana, on AF's arrival (assuming she shows), and mamalotus and hmb, keep us posted too! And good luck!!!


----------



## bananabug (Sep 17, 2005)

Sorry to hear about the BFN- do you think your AF is just still out of whack because of b'fing? I don't remember my PPAF's very clearly, except that it took quite awhile to start up again (at least a year), and then it was irregular for awhile after that. That's part of the reason I was so clueless when I got PG with #2 when #1 was 18 months old.

AF arrived this afternoon for me. I have to admit it's suprising and a little disappointing that bd'ing on the very day I ovulate would not lead to PG. Not that I truly want to get PG right now, it's just disappointing that I'm not as fertile as I used to be, if that makes any sense. I guess things do really change when you hit the mid-thirties


----------



## barcelona (May 1, 2006)

i know exactly what you mean, about not feeling as fertile...
i thought, if i get pregnant, i'm so fertile..
and then, now that i'm not, i'm thinking, hey wait a minute? why didn't i get pregnant? what didn't work out? i thought i was super fertile, (b/c #1 was a surprise).

DS is now 20 months, still no PPAF, and i think that my body is just completely out of whack and trying to get its fertility back...that's the only explanation i can come up with for all of the AF-like symptoms and major cramping, etc. at least i know my fertility is on its way back, and hopefully next month, i'll get AF and will be back to "normal" again.

and hopefully, when the time is right for another, your fertility will come through for you!!!


----------



## Om Girl (May 10, 2006)

POAS and got a BFN...waiting for Auntie Flo to show...


----------



## Om Girl (May 10, 2006)

Auntie Flo is here


----------



## hmberhalter (Jul 27, 2005)

guess i'm the only one left. i'm POAS on Saturday. did any of you have nipple pain/pain when nursing before getting AF? this pain is one of the main reasons i think i may be pg. all of your BFN make me think i'll be getting one too.


----------



## bananabug (Sep 17, 2005)

Let us know what happens! I get nipple sensitivity every month now before AF, but I also had intense sensitivity when I was PG and nursing my first. Good luck!


----------



## hmberhalter (Jul 27, 2005)

sorry for the late update--my computer has been on the fritz. anyway, i tested 11 dpo (what i thought was O) and 14 dpo and BFN. i had some very, very light spotting on 14 dpo. so, now i have no idea what is going on, and i am annoyed w/the whole roller coaster situation! i am thinking of going to see my dr. just to see if i can get some clarity.


----------



## barcelona (May 1, 2006)

hmbhalter...any updates?

sorry for my very belated update. was out of town and just now getting back to computer and internet. anyway, i was pretty sure i wasn't pregnant with the BFN, and then one week later, i started AF!! it's my first PPAF, after 20 months. i had recovered from my disappointment of not being pregnant, and assumed i'd just have to wait a while for my fertility to really kick in. and i'm so glad that i now have it back and don't have to wonder anymore, and can just start charting and knowing more clearly what is going on.

thanks for the support and sharing! good luck to all in your fertility journeys.


----------



## hmberhalter (Jul 27, 2005)

no real update--i've made an appt w/my homeopathic dr to see if she can help me figure out what's going on.







: i wish that i could get af --anything just to have a clue as to what's going on w/my body.


----------



## bananabug (Sep 17, 2005)

Thanks for the updates....I was wondering about you two! Hmberhalter- you might consider having your hormone levels checked. I did that last year and found out I was low on dhea, and actually also found out I was very low on vitamin D and that probably explained why I felt so tired. But I think our bodies sometimes play tricks on us, especially when we think about it too much! I haven't temped or charted at all this month (been too busy moving) and have had no symptoms. Not sure if I'm having an anovulatory cycle (due to all of the stress), or am just not feeling anything because I'm not paying attention....


----------



## eirual (Mar 21, 2006)

I'm in much the same boat too. I just had my first PP AF at the end of June and have been half-assedly temping. I had very fertiley-looking CM about two weeks ago and still no AF. I'm still trying to understand my PP body!

After reading some posts in the UC forum, I must admit the notion of not testing for pregnancy appeals to me. What will be will be, those tests are so nerve-wracking!


----------

